# 55G Hagen tank for $60 - PJ Pets Square One



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

As I went today at PJ Pets Square One to buy some Apisto C., I saw that they have 2 55G tanks made by Hagen for the amazing price of $60.

And I think they were about to sell one.

I am sure this is a sweet deal for someone looking into a 55g tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

good deal... Add a Nice stand and your set.


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

they're 30gals


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If they are 30gal then it is not that good of a deal

Do you know the footprint of this tank?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree But if George Saw 55s Id trust him


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave, trust me, it says 55G on them. I do apologize but I do not know the exact footprint. Looked like a 48 x 13 x 20 but I do not bet on it. They were in the box. Shoot Brent a PM, he will know for sure.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Next time try body measurements if you don't have a measuring tape on the keychain. 

Wrist to elbow = ~1ft/12in
Tip of thumb to first bend = ~1in

Handy to know if you have to do take a rough measurement of something.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can see myself in the store bent over and tipping the box, searching for the measurements. 

Thanks Neko


----------

